# Help with Fantasy Dark Lord Overlord novel series and setting



## lwhitehead (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi I need help with my Fantasy Dark Lord Overlord novel series and setting, now this what I know about Fantasy Dark Lord Overlord


1: They have bin Human in size and shape even Sauron in his Armored form was Human in size a very large one that is


2: There Skin is all Black to Color Coal 

3: There Eyes a single Color and they Glow

No one has Written a series about a Rise and running of an Empire of a Human Dark Lord Overlord, he rules like a Benevolent Dicatator

Would this do as a Serious or a Fantasy Parody

LW


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Dec 11, 2016)

Write *your* story, not one set in another writer's universe. And assume that your reader has not read, or even heard of the stories you've read.





> There Eyes a single Color and they Glow


Glowing eyes are a cool visual effect to set a mood in film. The page doesn't reproduce visuals so don't waste words mentioning them. In any case, in reality, your eyes work by making use of tiny bits of light that come in through the lens. A light source placed there would drown that out and make vision impossible.

Next: Learn how to spell, and how, and when to use the caps key. Those things are not something the editor will fix. When you submit your work the editor who sees it has to estimate the amount of time needed to make a story ready. And that's part of the cost of publishing. So if you make one mistake per page, and it's a 350 page book, that's 350 errors of spelling/usage that must be fixed. And that's in addition to the areas where the writing needs tightening and other editing. So who will they say yes to? The manuscript that doesn't need sloppy editing corrected or the manuscript that needs a good cleaning? In other words, be it here or in a submission, bring your A game.


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 11, 2016)

I've bin listing on Youtube Robert Asprin's Myth series that why I'm asking about Fantasy Parodies series that and Discworld series as well.


These Fantasy Parodies are full of Puns, most of are hard to detect if one is not looking for them.

LW


----------

